# stinky 2500E



## hammer6315 (Dec 15, 2019)

I noticed an odor from the blower in the garage. So, I moved it out of doors and got it started, for the first time! I wonder why it's so stinky when parked in the garage? I suspect the carb. When I tip it back, it leaks fuel on the floor. What-are-you-gonna-do? I'm thinking pull the carb and have it re-built.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds like old stale gas in it, and the carburetor.


----------



## hammer6315 (Dec 15, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> Sounds like old stale gas in it, and the carburetor.


Yes, I dropped off the carb to have it re-built. Hopefully that will cure the odor.


----------

